# We are home!



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Not long back with puppy Dillon.
OMG! he is amazing!!
The journey was a bit less than we thought so that was good, took about 4 and a half hours each way.
Dillon was great in the car, he ate some of his food and drank some water a few times when we stopped at service stations, bless him.

I took the girls down to the street to meet him while Jamie held him.
They had a good sniff, then we all came inside.
Darla has been barking at him like mad, Daisy growls if he comes near.
He is at my feet as i type this chewing on a bully stick. lol
And Darla has claimed his ball that the breeder gave him to take with him.

The girls have hardly touched their food, and he hasnt really wanted to eat his.
He has pooped and ped on the pee pads, am so pleased!
I just hope the girls settle down soon and accept him.
He is so chilled out when they bug him, he just goes and gets a toy or a chew and sits down.
He follows me everywhere though.
I put him in the crate so i could go get the girls food and he cried loads, and Darla barked at him non stop till i got back from the kitchen.
Going to take time i think, hope everything is cool for bedtime, cause he has to be in the crate and they will be in the bed with me.
I am thinkin of maybe putting Daisy in my travel crate next to his crate so he doesnt feel so alone, at least for a while.
I dont want to give Darla a row when she barks at him incase she thinks i am favouring him, but at the same time i need her to stop.
Any suggestions for that.

Anyway it has been a very long day and am shattered and hungry.
Could only stay at the breeders about 40 mins.
Coco Dillon's mum was so sweet, and affectionate.
So was Paris and the old boy Kizzie, i loved them all.
The 2 pups that are left are just adorable aswell.
Was lovely to see them all.

I have snapped a couple of pics but till the barking stops i cant upload.
Took me ages to type this. haha!!
Really hope they learn to like him.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwwwwwww soooo pleased for you!!!!! 

Cant wait for pics!
I'm sure darla will settle, give it time. Just try not to favour one over the other while they are adjusting. I know its hard with a new puppy not to want to cuddle hi all the time.

Things will come right i'm sure xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Glad you're back safe and sound,and he travelled ok sounds as if he's really laid back i'm sure the other 2 will calm down,maybe put a blanket over him if he's asleep in a crate so she can't see him for a while ?haven't got any other suggestions.Will be waiting for pics when you feel up to it.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

YEA!!! Welcome back! I am so excited for you that Dillon is finally home! I am sure they will all adjust and accept each other soon enough. Can't wait to see some pics when you have had a chance to rest and you get everyone calmed down.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Glad you had a safe journey. 

Is still shake the can at darla so she shuts up! Give it a few days and they'll be fine I'm impressed he's been on the bad bless him!! 

Growling is to be expected change is hard for everyone

Now darla shut up I want pics


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

glad your back safely, im sure they will love him in time.it must be strange for them to have to share mum with a puppy lol.xxxxxx


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Dillons homecoming*

So glad you had a safe journey Terri!
Wont be long and they will be buddys and all snuggley.
Take lots of pics as they grow so fast!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Im sure theyll be over it in a few days, its just a bit of an adjustment when a new dog joins. Try to have someone else fuss over them whenever you have to give Dillon your attention so they all feel loved on.
Congrats again, cant wait to see those pics!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wonderful news! I'm so glad you are back safe and sound with sweet little Dillon!!  I think the barking and growling is totally normal for these early stages. They'll see him as an intruder for a bit probably before they start to come around and accept him. I wouldn't worry much about it really. Dillon sounds like a real sweetie too, yay for going on the pads. Now we just need pics!  (Please stop barking for us Darla so we can see little Dillon!) Very happy for you, Terri!  xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Hehe!! thanks.
I do think some of it is playing, from Darla, well apart from if i have the girls on my lap and Dillon Jumps, she actually snapped at me and him.

Right now she is letting him play with her, without barking! lol


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

so glad you back terri, dont worry about the growling and barking, put her on the naughty step where ever your is, if she stops let her back, she will soon get the message, how dare you bring a new baby in, im the baby, is what she is saying, just keep an eye incase she snaps, it will all fall into place, 
now get a good night sleep, going to pm you about another thing


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> Right now she is letting him play with her, without barking! lol


Yay! :hello1::hello1: I have a feeling they will be snuggling with him within a week or so.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ahhh, so excited for you! I'm sure everyone will settle soon. I would absolutely not hesitate to correct Darla for her barking (and Daisy for the growling). While you don't want to show favoritism to them you have to also take into consideration the wee pup that is in totally new surroundings. You don't want to stress him out any more than possible, kwim? I also don't think it would be showing favoritism anyway. Her barking though is actually her showing she is more dominant over you...so I'd personally correct it myself. She needs to know that the new addition isn't a threat & that it is not ok to "warn" him.

Anyway, I bet in a couple weeks (at most) they'll be accepting him w/o issue.  He sounds like a sweet heart & I can't wait to see some photos when things settle!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

MChis said:


> so I'd personally correct it myself. She needs to know that the new addition isn't a threat & that it is not ok to "warn" him.


I totally agree. I wouldn't hesitate to correct her either!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

so glad you had a safe trip and he is in your arms now. can't wait to see pics


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

yayyyyy terri another chihuahua in glasgow yeeeee cant wait too see him glad you had a safe journey hun xxxx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah i have been shaking the can of pennies at her.
Daisy is pretty calm now, i had Dillon and her on my lap and she just sat, if she growled i corrected her and she stopped, she just doesnt want him jumping on her. lol

Poor Wee boy is zonked out now.
Whe i went to get changed into my nighty i took him with me, and he lay on the bed with me and cuddled and kissed me, then started snoozing, bless.
He is so sweet and teeny too!
He weighs 2lbs 10oz i think the breeder said, and is 9 weeks now.
Just a ball of fluff!!
I love him!

Yeah i am letting him get some peace now from the girls.
I have them on my lap and he is in bed.
Darla so wants to be near him, but has finally gave in and is laying down on my lap. LOL
Going to get some food now myself, then maybe later before bed i can upload what i managed to take pic wise. xx


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

terri that is such a sweet picture to imagine,


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww puppy cuddles and kisses are the best. He sounds like a total sweetheart. :love7:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Terri, I'm so glad you are home safe and sound. All this is very normal and I don't think it will even take a week. Correcting the girls is right and it'll all fall into place. I've brought new ones in and out and get the same reactions, especially from Chloe. LOL. A little bit of time and lots of love for all of them will get you thru it. I can't wait to see pics of him but you just take your time and enjoy your new angel. Kiss them for me and I'm so happy you have him home in your arms.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I am thrilled to read this post Terri!! He sounds like a doll! I can't wait to see pics but you just take your time and enjoy every minute with that little angel.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
I am so happy!
All 3 are on my lap, bliss!
Just bedtime to sort out now. lol


----------



## PerisMomma (Aug 2, 2010)

Yay for a new pup & a safe trip


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

glad you had a safe journey...ah just give her time boo was like that when i brought bonnie home and after a few days they were best friends


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

How exciting to hear that you've finally got him home after the long wait!  I'm sure they'll all get on in no time. It only seems like yesterday that Harry was 9 wks old... but that was nearly 11 weeks ago, already! They grow up so very fast... enjoy him while he's still a little ball of fluff


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats on Dillon.  I can't wait to see pics. The girls will come around. So far Maya and Bruiser are doing ok with my puppy (still finalizing on a name. LOL). 
Hope you get some rest.


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

So glad to hear sweet little Dillon is home and that all went well with the travel.  I'm sure Dillon will fit in just fine and the girls will adopt him as one of the pack. Get some rest now and then take lots of pics so we can see him and those adorable girls together.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

So happy for ya, Terri !


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Just think --- when you wake up in the morning you will have finished your very first day with all of them!!!! Bless your tired heart. Soon you will have a very happy little bunch of chi wees.:hello1:


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

So sweet! The wait is finally over for you two and now you get to enjoy and get to know one another...can't wait to see pics. B, lulu and I send lots of hugs and a great big welcome to Dillon!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Yay, Terri...:hello1: Can't wait for some pics!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So glad all is going good.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Terri it's 8am I need a Dillon fix


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Everyone.
He was a good wee boy at bedtme after a few whines he slept in his crate next to the bed.
I woke him to pee and poo at 3am, then again at 6.
He woke me at about 7.35 and peed all by himself on the pad.
Such a good boy!
He is sooooo soft to the touch, i love his fur!! and he smells gorgeous! haha!!

I brought him on the bed, and Darla was enjoying playing with him there, so i think she is going to be great pals with him.
Daisy still growls if he comes near, i think she doesnt like boys much cause she hasnt been spayed yet?, but she will tolerate him and i keep correcting the growls, and giving her lots of praise when she stops.
Darla was crying for him, when i took him for his breakfast, bless.
He ate it all and now all 3 are asleep on my lap, with Darla snuggling into his wee bum. LOL
Things are going great, am so happy!!!
I will post some pics soon i promise, just want to let them rest together a wee bit.
Sticking to my routine of wake, food, then lap time while i go online a bit. haha!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

So glad you're so happy, Terri!  He sounds so precious! That's wonderful Darla is so cuddly with him already, it really does sound like they will be great buddies. I bet Daisy will come around soon too and you'll have a happy little family. It must be lovely to have a new little one in the house.  x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Paula.
It's the best! xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah fab news bless darla she loves her brother!! Wait til his adult coat comes in it feels like silk


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

terri i bet you feel so lucky!!
im delighted your night went well
i actually woke this morning thinkin of you and your babies!
cant wait for the pics now


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww YAY glad the trip wnt well! i'm sure once they get used to him they will settle down.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Im so happy for you that you got him home safely and his first night went well!
I bet you are sooo happy with him!


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

awww teri id say you are so happy to have him now  i know i was when i finally got tyson home . cant wait to see pics of the new baby .. xxx


----------

